# Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe - Windows XP Pro Will Not Install



## miked1234 (May 24, 2008)

I have just completed a new build.  MB is ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi - AMD Phenom 9850 processor - Matrox P690 Plus LP PCIe x16 Video Card - Corsair Dominator 1066 memory.  For initial startup have flashed BIOS to latest 1002 version and verified it is installed, installed only floppy drive, one 2GB memory chip in A1, LiteOn IDE DVD drive, and 1 one Maxtor 80 GB SATA hard drive.  Windows XP Pro 32 bit Setup starts, recognizes and partitions hard drive (40 GB partition), copies some files, reboots, inspects and loads files.  When prompted to continue Setup says choose partition, and then says there is already a Windows installation present and must re-partition.  This is as far as I have been able to proceed after many attempts and reboots.  Any help or suggestions how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2008)

Was the drive blank when you tried to install windows...was there windows ever installed on this drive before?

Also how much ram do you have installed when trying to install the operating system. Try to do it with only 1 stick of ram closest to the cpu in when you do it.

K


----------



## miked1234 (May 24, 2008)

First time it was a new, unformatted drive, have also formatted it since several times after each attempt to load windows.  There is 1 2GB chip in A1.


----------



## KBD (May 24, 2008)

That's a tough one. May be try and different drive or don't make a partition for the OS. Also i've read of issues with this board and ATI drivers & Win XP 32. But you are not up to that point yet. Though if you have a copy of Vista try that.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

Are you sure your not just booting up with the CD after it's installed?


----------



## iamajunky (May 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are you sure your not just booting up with the CD after it's installed?



+1 that's what it sounds like to me lol.


----------



## miked1234 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks so far to everyone.  Have tried both with a single whole disk partition and with smaller partition.  Without disk in optical drive it says it sees no operating system, put in a boot disk and reboot, so the install has not gotten far enough to be recognized as being there to boot, but windows is seing it and saying cannot install over previous version of windows so must re partition and then delete and reinstall first set of install files.  It is then when it reboots that it saying again it cannot proceed over the previous install.  Does anyone know for sure if my Matrox video card has ati chip?  Got this card because of excellent 2D specs.  I do not play games and spend literally all day looking at text so I really don't want to swap out this card.  Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## KBD (May 30, 2008)

Have you got this resolved yet? 

If not may be RMA or return for a refund, especially since you don't play games (& don't oc i assume) i'd go with a different board.

BTW, your Matrox card doesn't have an ATI chip, but your mobo does use an ATI/AMD chipset. there shouldn't be a problem between your card and the mobo.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2008)

After the files are done loading from the Windows CD  and reboots, you have to go into the bios and set it to boot from the hard drive.


----------



## suraswami (May 30, 2008)

You don't need to do that, when pc reboots it will look for cd files to boot from and will ask you a question 'Press any key to continue boot from CD...'.  At this point if you don't press any key, it will go to the HDD and see it is still in the process of install and will continue from there.

Use the Maxtor utilities cd and format and partition the drive.  when Windows starts to install it will ask a question about formatting the partition, choose leave the file system alone option and proceed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 30, 2008)

get partitioning software from maxtor, wipe the HD completely, create a entire partition on the drive using the Software from maxtor, make sure its being partitioned with NTFS, Put in the Windows Disk, install F6 driver for the SATA controller, then once windows install is at main screen, install, select the partition you just created.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem whilst installing vista for the first time, the disc, rather than continuing installation, would go back to the language settings. Turned out it was a motherboard problem due to OC (damn ECS ) and it kept having to reboot die to the *minute* overclock. Clear your CMOS, like erocker said, make sure your boot prority's set correctly. Other than that, im stumped.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

ya forgot about overclocking usually prevents OS from installing, if its too aggressive.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is the Hard drive connected to the RED SATA ports,Only 2 of them 1-3 are for installing OS.Read the manual about it on page2-29 also 2-30.you can also try IDE mode for the chipset ,If you have XPSP3 you can install without the AHIC drivers,The service pack has them


----------

